# Can you freeze lotion??



## IanT (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok havent really attempting making lotion toooooo extensively yet but i am going to do some extensive experimentation this week (YAAAAY!).... but my question is (not that im going to but just cause this COULD help at some point) I know the fridge improves shelf life, how is the freezer???

lets say you make to much of a lotion, can you freeze it without it getting nasty or is that a no-no?? 


:* thanks!


----------



## carebear (Oct 26, 2008)

most likely it will break your emulsion


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 26, 2008)

I can see where carebear is coming from, but I dunno, :? Since most lotions are @ 80% water, give it a shot and then thaw and see what happens.  Give it a week or more to see what happens. Interesting.  I may try a bottle of mine.  Thanks for the question.  

Paul


----------

